# Flash Lights



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As I have gotten older the eyes have started failing and besides glasses and then bifocals I find I need a flash light a lot more than I did.

I buy lots of small flash lights looking for the perfect flash light, usually adding heat shrink as a lot of my flash light use involves looking into switch gear.

Anyway, I was watch How It Is made tonight and they were making flash lights. The reason the torch (from the UK) is called a flash light is early flash lights only provided light in short burst or flashes.....NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the flashlight that Milwaukee makes that takes the same batteries as my cordless tools. I was hating the 18V flashlight, because if you jarred it hard, the bulb would blow. I always needed to keep a pack handy on the truck. I recently got the 28V tools, and the associated flashlight. This flashlight doesn't suffer from the same problem. You can knock it around pretty good and the bulbs won't blow. 

As far as regular flashlights go, many people are saying that the StreamLight Ultra Stinger rechargeable flashlight is about the best out now. 

I sometimes use the StreamLight LED "Head Light" when I need both hands free, like crawling around in an attic. One hand to balance myself, and the other hand to carry a cordless drill or roll of wire or whatever.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

As I live and breath. Now I know why torches are called 'flash lights'. I like to use non rechargable torches rather than the chargable types. I carry a spare battery at all times and find that in this way I never have a torch fade on me - which often happened using rechargable. Good quality constuction. Water proof and beam adjusable with a halogen lamp works perfectly. Can't seem to master the LED head mounted types somehow. The beam never seems to focus where I am looking. Must have a head thats off center.


Frank


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I like my DeWalt cordless 18v. I has a flexible neck so I can set or hang it anywhere and aim it in any direction. I also carry a 2 AA Maglite in my tool pouch and a 3 D in the truck.

I really want this bad boy:









It's a corded/cordless 32W fluorescent light with a dual battery charger and 3 GFI's


http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=15607


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Ditton on the DeWalt flex-neck lights. Mine came as part of the 36V kit and I figured I would never use it.. Yet I use it all the time, especially in attics for hanging over the truss.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I need a small flash lights for inspections and on my side all the time. I have about 10 or 12 different lights, presently I am using a 3-AAA (side by side in a circular case) 9 LED aluminum flash light.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I carry a Mini-Mag in my tool pouch, and the rechargable from my Boch (?) set, but the best I've found is a little cheapo LED that clips to the brim of my baseball cap. Always shines right where I'm looking. $5.99. Went back and got a few extras. Only bad thing is the little watch batteries it takes or 3 or 4 bucks when I have to replace them.


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

I never go anywhere without my mini-mag on my pants belt. It goes on when I get dressed. You know, right after the underwear.:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually, neither do I! :laughing: I have a Leatherman/mini-mag combo holster that I wear "off duty", and the mini-mag in my tool pouch. AND the really tiny one on my keychain!:whistling2: 


Light! I need light!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was using a StreamLight Scorpion Flash Light (torch does make more sense), but the flash light got excessively hot, and batteries were camera type at $12.50 a set (maybe 6.30 Pounds).

What I liked most about this flash light was the incredible output and rubber coating, on a portion of the flash light. I heat shrinked the other part.

http://www.southernce.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/scorpion.htm?E+scstore


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you can't go wrong with anything Streamlight makes. Battery hogs, yes. Pricey, yes. BUT... very nice lights.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have about six different Streamlites and many Mag Lites in various configurations. My newest Streamlite is a pen light that takes *AAAA* batteries. It has one LED and this thing is BRIGHT!

I still have yet to drop the bucks for a Sure Fire. I DO want one though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice need to locate that 4-AAAA..

There was a National Geographic one hour documentary on flash lights today..GO FIGURE, one hour on flashlights.

The first battery was (not including the Phoenicians) battery was in 1781

The first filament was platinum in 1801

The first long term filament (Edison) burnt bamboo.

5% of a filament produces light the other 95% is wastred heat.

By 2012 almost 100% of flashlights will be LED.

Early flash lights were novelties worn as lapel pins, wearers soon discovered they could use these to read programs at the theater. 

EverReady first developed the tubular flashlight.

EverReady called their flash light the DAY-LO (short for Low and behold daylight) Thank goodness that name did not stick.

There are groups of flash light collectors, and amateur developers called Flash Aholics. one Flash Aholic has taken a 3-cell Mag Lite normal output 50 lumen's and modified it to 3000 lumen's.

70% of toxic leechent in land fills is from disposal of batteries.

Home Depot takes used batteries for recycling...SOMETHING WE ALL SHOULD DO.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd have to agree that the geeky looking thing that clips under the cap visor is probably the handiest flashlight I own. 

What I really want is mini-mag type flashlights with flat rather than round sides so they can't roll, or a good snug fitting rubbery cover that's got flat sides. They need to come with a 6 inch long gooseneck that holds the flashlight on one end and clip over a 2 X chunk of lumber on the other. They need a GOOD LED cluster that doesn't cost $20.00 or quit working the first time it gets dropped. The thing needs to be rechargeable without removing the batteries. Finally, they need a beeper that can be activated from a keychain fob so you can find where the kids (or grandkids) put the thing. I'm not really sure I want to be using up expensive tool batteries running a light and consequently don't own any of that type.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't want much, do you?:laughing:


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Nite Ize makes some nice accessories for MiniMags. I bought one of these a few years ago. Comes in handy in a pinch.

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=62


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Sometimes may be a useful joining of the flash-light and noise suppressing earphones.


----------



## Woober (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of you guys mentioned Streamlight........I am really surprised that nobody mentioned the Sidewinder:

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=132

This is the best light I have ever had, is ultra compact, and very bright.

I will not go down the list of features, because the link will tell you everything you need to know. The nice thing about this is the fact that it is flat- when you set it down, it does not move. It also has a nice heavy duty clip, which I like to use on the front pocket of my bib overalls- then I can pivot the head and put the beam pretty much where I want it while I am working with my hands.

I think I found a seller on ebay who has them for $35.00 plus a couple bucks shipping.

Scott


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If you want bright, look on the package for the "Lumens". The more lumens the brighter the light. Also watch the runtime, the brighter the light the less the runtime. 100 lumens + is plenty bright for most things and will FAR outshine a Maglite. Lowes has a light that's $29.99 near the register that puts out 120 lumens, it's a good deal and pretty bright, and takes 2 c or d batteries so they'll last longer than the AA's will.

Also, no all led's are the same. Look for the led called a "luxeon" led. They're the brightest available right now. If you look at the led from the top it will look like it has a green square behind it and a tiny white mark in the center of it. That's a luxeon led. MUCH different than the normal led's.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> I like my DeWalt cordless 18v. I has a flexible neck so I can set or hang it anywhere and aim it in any direction. I also carry a 2 AA Maglite in my tool pouch and a 3 D in the truck.
> 
> I really want this bad boy:
> 
> ...


I have one of those... they are totally cool. You can store 2 batts in the charger while moving it - it has 2 spring loaded hold downs on the charger area.

~Matt


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a mini-mag LED unit which I insert into a head strap:











You can buy one online for $6 plus shipping here

Or another place for $7.95


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> ....but the best I've found is a little cheapo LED that clips to the brim of my baseball cap. Always shines right where I'm looking. $5.99.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use flukes LVD2 - tick tracer and flashlight


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I use flukes LVD2 - tick tracer and flashlight


My buddy has one and likes it. (He didn't like replacing it after he lost it in an attic, though!)

I will probably get one the next time I replace my tic-tracer.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like my surefire collection I love these flashlights check them out.
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I like my surefire collection I love these flashlights check them out.
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00


$125-150 for a flashlite???!!!:blink::no:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Lowes carries 2 of the SureFires now, they're nice. If you just want bright, get the $29.99 light that's below it. It's brighter and $40-$60 cheaper. I'm sure it's not as rugged and can't rip a buffalo's hide off, but it's pretty bright!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks gil. thats more like it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Lowes carries 2 of the SureFires now, they're nice. If you just want bright, get the $29.99 light that's below it. It's brighter and $40-$60 cheaper. I'm sure it's not as rugged and can't rip a buffalo's hide off, but it's pretty bright!


 I think that Gil has all of lowes stock memorized.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> $125-150 for a flashlite???!!!:blink::no:


 Yes I thought the same thing at first but, I used to buy the $20 to $40 dollar flashlights and they wouldn't hold up. I've had one surefire that I use everyday at work for over 2 years now. They are rugged and can handle a drop and the lamp won't break.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

You guys want light?

Bright light?

_Expensive_ light?

1130 lumens of light?

all ya got to do is fork over $900. (yes, that is nine hundred dollars). There is a rechargable available for $1200 too.

http://www.foxfury.com/products/mf_1000_series/index.htm

Now, I'm not into a thousand dollar flashlight but this company does offer a "headlight" that is interesting for $100.

http://www.foxfury.com/products/performance_series/tactical/tactical.htm?

looks like you would need a fresh set of batteries everyday though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nap said:


> You guys want light?
> 
> Bright light?
> 
> ...


What would you use that for? Lighting up the sky for your personal anti-aircraft battery?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know what one would need one for but I know if you were in a dark attic and dropped it, you had better hope it doesn't flip around and flash you in the eyes. You would probably be blinded long enough to cause some problems.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Surefire G2 LED light (2 3V lithium batts),
a Princeton Tec LED headlamp with a headstrap,
a Fluke clip on hat light.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I have a Surefire G2 LED light (2 3V lithium batts),
> a Princeton Tec LED headlamp with a headstrap,
> a Fluke clip on hat light.


Showoff! :jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I want a Surefire SO bad. I normally have no problem wasting big money on quality items, but this one has eluded me so far.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The headlamp and the hat light are in my tool bag at the gangbox, the Surefire rides home with me every day. i have a second one that sits on my bedside dresser.

When I bought my G2 Surefire ($30), it was incandescent. When I needed a replacement lamp assembly, I purchased the LED lamp replacement ($27). They sell the G2 as LED or as incandescent. I believe the LED light is around $55.

Surefire is the best place to get 3V lithium batteries, too. Anywhere else they are $8 or $9 for a pair!!! Surefire gets $1.75 per battery, which still isn't so cheap. ... Hence, why I went for the LED replacement lamp. Still extremely bright, and batteries last WAYY longer.

Now, if I really wanted to show off, I'd show pics... give me a few minutes...


I had several Mini Mag lights over the years. Not any more. What I hated the most was if it was on an dropped, the lamp was sure to pop. And, it was always getting turned on accidentaly in my pocket. I didn't use a holster, though. They just weren't bright enough for me, and didn't stay bright for long. Just my opinion. Dropped the Surefire G2 many times, even with the incandescent before it finally popped. Not worried about it with the LED.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

showing off now

I use the yellow cap on the black (work) light so it's a little easier to find if dropped, and it's not on


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is the one I want:












And I found another item for my Christmas list:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electricians and flashlights are like Imelda Marcos and her shoes. :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

googling imelda marcos...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> googling imelda marcos...


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I like my surefire collection I love these flashlights check them out.
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00


At last. A true dual function tool. 1) A torch
and best of all 2) a specially designed end cap to beat apprentices with I need one soooooo much. Not available in the UK though


Godammit
Just Googled it and they ARE available in the UK


----------



## shack (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought all 3 of my Surefires on Ebay. My E1L Outdoorsman uses just 1 battery and works great for most all of my needs. I wear it on my belt everyday. It's military grade. Mine has survived drops on the concrete with no ill effects. Sure it costs, most quality things do. Go buy one.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy moly, now that woman has some shoes: http://guides.clickthecity.com/metro/?p=1274


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

you just getting up to speed there gil? You must be young. I remember when the whole marcos debacle was going on.


damn I must be old


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

never added em up til now; i got 9 (nine!) flashlites in the house, 2 in my work car, 2 in the truck, and 3 at the job. all work .


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

+1 on the Surefires. Remember to remove the rifle from it before bringing it to a jobsite though.:gunsmilie:


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a suggestion for a flashlight that's real bright and cheap, Home Depot has a Husky 4 watt tactical LED flashlight which uses 2 D batteries and is as bright as some of the really expensive LED lights, and it gets several hours of use off of one set of batteries. It's $24.97 and a good choice if you want a beater, throw it under the seat light that is brighter than a Maglite. You can't miss it, it has a black body and a silver head, looks like a light saber.


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

i use the pelican light the 4aa model is the one we all carry at work, small light weight and alot of light, they hold up pretty good too, although sometimes if they are dropped a certain way they will mess the bulb up but other than that they are good lights,

bart


----------

